# anyone fitted a scooter rack on an Aviano



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Anyone done this?

can it be done as i am getting lazy, scooter is almost easier bought than elec bikes

thanks


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

I think ive seen one done by Michael Parkinson, in Preston area

http://www.motorhometowbarslancashire.co.uk/

Phil


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

Have a look at this. No weight penalty on the rear axle which must be the main problem with hanging a motorbike off the back end.

http://www.sawiko.de/Wheely-Info.pdf


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

JohnGun

Have a look at this first, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=178#dl

Do some calculations as adding a bike of 120kg will add about 250kgs to your back axle dependent on wheel base/overhang etc

Sawiko.de do some very nice variants that attach to the existing chassis rails, they make the chassis extensions for Burstner I believe so easy fit if going down the DIY route, but not the cheapest out there

Chris


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I'm going down this road at the moment and I'm afraid that I've found that the 3 "experts" I've spoken to have given me a different story. The situation is by no means clear.

What I have established is that the motorhome must stay within its plated and legal limits, that the noseweight stays within the vehicle manufacturers limit and that your axle weights (front and back) are not exceeded. The front axle must be between 40% and 70% of the total weight in the case of a Fiat based motorhome.

The starting point is to weigh your vehicle at a public weighbridge fully loaded including passenger(s), water and fuel just as if you are leaving on a long trip. From this you will be able to establish how much you will be able to carry bearing in mind that your scooter, towbar and scooter rack may well weigh in excess of 200kg. There is also the leverage effect to calculate which will depend on overhang.

At this point things begin to be complicated and getting clear advice is proving to be difficult. It seems to me that there may well be many motorhomes operating in an overweight state which may well have insurance implications in the event of an accident. 

My enquiries continue.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

JohnGun said:


> Anyone done this?
> 
> can it be done as i am getting lazy, scooter is almost easier bought than elec bikes
> 
> thanks


I have no personal experience of this van but I can see nothing complicated about sorting it out. I have done this with no problems on a small Swift Sundance. As has been pointed out you just need to do the simple calculations to see what it is possible to carry. I have a 125cc scooter which weighs 100kg, my rack and towbar weigh around 50kgs the weight added to rear axle was 220kg and the weight that come off the front axle was 40kg. Noseweight on front axle was fine and load on rear axle was close to my 1900kg limit but by fitting airbags on the rear SV Tech was able to uprate the rear axle by 150kg so no problems. Watling towbars have a good calculator on their website and their are plenty of people around now who will sort out a towbar for you. If you have problem with weights look at the Easylifter website for the Easytrail system. The first thing to do is look under the van and see if the main chassis rails extend right to the rear, if not things get a little more complicated.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

gelathae said:


> I'm going down this road at the moment and I'm afraid that I've found that the 3 "experts" I've spoken to have given me a different story. The situation is by no means clear.
> 
> What I have established is that the motorhome must stay within its plated and legal limits, that the noseweight stays within the vehicle manufacturers limit and that your axle weights (front and back) are not exceeded. The front axle must be between 40% and 70% of the total weight in the case of a Fiat based motorhome.
> 
> ...


The Sawiko ones in their main product brochure are chassis mounted not towbar mounting have a look at page 36 for a panel van unit that rolls away, some very innovative ideas

www.sawiko.de

Chris


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

ICDSUN said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going down this road at the moment and I'm afraid that I've found that the 3 "experts" I've spoken to have given me a different story. The situation is by no means clear.
> ...


Thanks. This looks interesting but my inadequate language skills have once again let me down. It does look very well engineered but expensive though and I suspect ferry companies will regard this as a trailer and hence increased costs especially on the Santander route which I intend to use more often.

There are a number of other possibilities such as the Easylifter Hydra and a couple of others mentioned on other recent threads but I prefer the option of a scooter rack providing I can get someone to state categorically that the weight I intend to carry is permissable for my vehicle. My starting point is to get the vehicle weighed which I shall do next week.


----------

